# Wie Punk'd sich's im Cyber?



## Loosa (4. Dezember 2020)

Der Launch von Cyberpunk steht kurz bevor, dachte eigentlich das hatte sich auf 2021 verschoben!
Nur noch ein paar Tage und jetzt bin ich doch sehr verleitet.

Die Vorschau-Artikel sind durch die Bank vielversprechend. Normalerweise warte ich erstmal die Reaktionen ab. Und bis auf eine zusätzliche Questline gibt es eh keine Boni. Aber ich hätte schon gewaltig Bock, direkt zum Launch damit loszulegen. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Hat es schon wer vorbestellt? 

@Redaktion: Blindkauf oder abwarten?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Dezember 2020)

Weil ich gerade meinen PC aufgerüstet habe, muss ich 

Vorbestellt habe ich es nicht, weil ich es wohl eh erst zum Urlaub ab dem 18. starte. Falls es irgendwelche gravierenden Probleme geben sollte, was ich nicht glaube, werde ich das bis dahin auch erfahren. Bock hatte ich schon immer auf das Spiel, habe mir aber seit Ankündigung kaum bis gar kein Material dazu angeschaut und geh damit recht unbefangen ran. Das ist auch mal ganz nett.


----------



## fud1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Der Launch von Cyberpunk steht kurz bevor, dachte eigentlich das hatte sich auf 2021 verschoben!



Wo warst du die letzten 12 Monate??? 

Die Updates zu den Verschiebungen zu verpassen, da muss man ja sich eigentlich komplett als Mensch total offline gestellt haben um das nicht serviert zu bekommen in x facher Ausfertigung..... 

Respekt, wenigstens keine Spoiler Gefahr!

Ich persönlich habe die PS4 Version geordert.. um mal zu sehen,  wie es im PS4 Pro Modus der PS5 läuft, und 2021 dann im nativen PS5 Modus (wenn das entsprechende Update erscheint).
Unfreiwilligerweise werde ich eventuell das auch als PS4 (Standard) Ausführung ausprobieren müssen da die Zuführung meiner PS5 noch .. ähh.. "stockt"..  
So kann ich dann auch was erzählen wie die Version aussieht, die Kollegen hier holen sich ja alle die PC Version.

PC Version dann später wenn ein paar Mods draussen sind (eventuell) und der Preis ist dann eh auch runter, dann kann man es sich für andere Plattformen ja nochmal holen.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Dezember 2020)

Wird wohl mein einziger Release-Kauf im Dezember, was große Spiele betrifft.

Fenyx Rising hol ich nächstes Jahr irgendwann


----------



## golani79 (4. Dezember 2020)

Habs auch für die PS4 vorbestellt - bin gespannt, wie es auf der Pro läuft.

Ansonsten wirds nächstes Jahr auf der PS5 gezockt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich werde es für den PC zum Release haben, aber weiß noch nicht, ob ich genug Zeit hab, es direkt zu spielen.


----------



## Loosa (4. Dezember 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wo warst du die letzten 12 Monate???
> 
> Die Updates zu den Verschiebungen zu verpassen, da muss man ja sich eigentlich komplett als Mensch total offline gestellt haben um das nicht serviert zu bekommen in x facher Ausfertigung.....
> 
> Respekt, wenigstens keine Spoiler Gefahr!



Ich habe nur nebenbei mitbekommen, dass es immer wieder verschoben wurde. Dachte es wäre nach 2021 gerutscht, wie so viele andere Titel.
Aber du hast Recht, die Berichterstattung habe ich nur sehr spärlich verfolgt um zu wissen wie es um die Qualität steht. _Dass_ ich es kaufen würde stand für mich sehr schnell fest, da brauche/will ich keine Infos zum Inhalt.

Ähnlich bei DVDs. Wenn ich bei einem Film vorher schon weiß, dass ich ihn mir ansehen werde, dann will ich nicht mal den Infotext auf der Rückseite lesen. 

Hmm, normalerweise warte ich immer erst den Release und erstes Feedback ab. Werde es mir aber jetzt doch vorbestellen. Dann hab ich Preload, und zurückgeben könnte ich es immer noch. Kommt nicht oft vor, dass ich einem Release so entgegenfiebere.


----------



## HanFred (4. Dezember 2020)

Da meine neue CPU noch nicht bei mir sein wird, bis das Spiel erscheint, werde ich mich noch ein paar Tage länger gedulden.


----------



## LesterPG (4. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich werde es für den PC zum Release haben, aber weiß noch nicht, ob ich genug Zeit hab, es direkt zu spielen.


Ich hab es (wie auch Witcher 3 seinerzeit) bei GoG vorbestellt.

Durch einen glücklichen Umstand mit Koddelmuddel von T-Zug, Kurzarbeit und Urlaub dieses Jahr hab ich sogar pünktlich zu Release Urlaub und werde es genießen, auch wenn der neue Rechner wegen Verfügbarkeitsproblemen noch warten muß.


----------



## MrFob (4. Dezember 2020)

Werde es mir wieder puenktlich wenn der Preload losgeht bei GoG "vorbestellen".


----------



## Loosa (10. Dezember 2020)

Was ein idiotischer Termin für den Launch. Mitten unter der Woche um 1 Uhr früh... weil?! 
Lasse gerade patchen und werd' dann je nach Freizeit die Tage reinspielen.

Wow, das erste Mal seit ich Steam benutze schafft es keine volle Bandbreite im Download. Mir kommt vor, das Spiel könnte gefragt sein.


----------



## McTrevor (10. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Was ein idiotischer Termin für den Launch. Mitten unter der Woche um 1 Uhr früh... weil?!
> Lasse gerade patchen und werd' dann je nach Freizeit die Tage reinspielen.
> 
> Wow, das erste Mal seit ich Steam benutze schafft es keine volle Bandbreite im Download. Mir kommt vor, das Spiel könnte gefragt sein.



Was bedeutet volle Bandbreite bei Steam?

Meine 250 MBit-Leitung bekomme ich mit Steam nie auch nur zur Hälfte ausgelastet.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Was ein idiotischer Termin für den Launch. Mitten unter der Woche um 1 Uhr früh... weil?!



Kein Entwickler launcht gerne Richtung Wochenende, falls ein gravierender Bug auftritt, der schnell behoben werden muss. Und: In der Homeoffice-Ära das Spiel gemütlich zur Mittagszeit oder auch an einem Freitagabend zu veröffentlilchen ist ungefähr das Äquivalent dazu, im Serverraum mit einer Axt auszurasten. Und dann natürlich Zeitverschiebung, die in manchen Regionen für komische Uhrzeigen sorgen.


----------



## LesterPG (10. Dezember 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> Und dann natürlich Zeitverschiebung, die in manchen Regionen für komische Uhrzeigen sorgen.


War es nicht so das in Australien es auch um deren 0:00 Ortszeit released wurde ?

:Edith:
Natürlich nicht, so sah es aus:
https://www.cyberpunk.net/de/news/36821/globale-release-zeiten-fur-cyberpunk-2077
Irgendeine News hat mich da fehlgeleitet.


----------



## golani79 (10. Dezember 2020)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kommen Releases unter der Woche um Mitternacht doch öfter vor oder nicht?


----------



## LesterPG (10. Dezember 2020)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Was bedeutet volle Bandbreite bei Steam?
> 
> Meine 250 MBit-Leitung bekomme ich mit Steam nie auch nur zur Hälfte ausgelastet.


Ich bekomme bei Steam idR 75-95Megabyte/Sekunde mit meiner Gbit Leitung, "mehr" kommt da nicht, k.A. wer und wo das limitiert. 

Du solltest rein rechnerisch bei rund 31MB/Sekunde landen.


----------



## Loosa (10. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bei Steam idR 75-95Megabyte/Sekunde mit meiner Gbit Leitung, "mehr" kommt da nicht, k.A. wer und wo das limitiert.
> 
> Du solltest rein rechnerisch bei rund 31MB/Sekunde landen.



Komisch. Seit ich Steam nutze komme ich beim Download konstant an mein Limit. 
Damals 20 MBit, heute 200 Mbit und die werden immer voll ausgelastet (nur halt gestern nicht).

Ein Grund, warum ich denen super Service zuschrieb. Wenn schon Spiele digital kaufen, dann bitte auch über gute Server.



Desardh schrieb:


> Kein Entwickler launcht gerne Richtung Wochenende, falls ein gravierender Bug auftritt, der schnell behoben werden muss. Und: In der Homeoffice-Ära das Spiel gemütlich zur Mittagszeit oder auch an einem Freitagabend zu veröffentlilchen ist ungefähr das Äquivalent dazu, im Serverraum mit einer Axt auszurasten.



Da ist natürlich was dran. Das mag entwicklerfreundlich sein, dafür aber nicht kundenfreundlich. Und schlecht für die Wirtschaft, wenn heute halb Deutschland unausgeschlafen ist.  
Ihr habt schon Recht, dass das bei Spielen ja öfter so abläuft; tangiert mich halt nur selten.


----------



## fud1974 (10. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da ist natürlich was dran. Das mag entwicklerfreundlich sein, dafür aber nicht kundenfreundlich. Und schlecht für die Wirtschaft, wenn heute halb Deutschland unausgeschlafen ist.
> Ihr habt schon Recht, dass das bei Spielen ja öfter so abläuft; tangiert mich halt nur selten.



Angesichts der Tatsache dass die Entwickler für den Titel wohl schon crunchen mussten wie die Hölle und CD Projekt Red dazu eh schon in der Kritik steht werden die vermutlich  versuchen das intern zu entzerren was nur geht, "kundenunfreundlich" hin- oder her.


----------



## Loosa (10. Dezember 2020)

So, hab jetzt mal die Vorgeschichte durch. So weit, so lustig. 



Spoiler



Bin ein Landei. Die Intro-Sequenz danach fand ich extrem witzig.
Wie in schlechten Filmen, ein Zeitraffer durch den Start in Night City. Noob wird erwachsen. 

Hab im Tutorial jetzt ersmal pausiert.


Bei den Einstellungen hab ich Raytracing ganz schnell ausgeschaltet und mit leicht angepasstem "High" komme ich bei 3440x1440 auf um die 60fps. Das muss reichen.
Im Moment ist noch ein zweiter Bildschirm dran. Muss später mal ohne dem versuchen, aber der reine Desktop darauf sollte nicht zu viel kosten.


----------



## Bast3l (10. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt mal die Vorgeschichte durch. So weit, so lustig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit der in deinem Profil angegebenen 1070 ??

Kühl!

Habe es eben auch erstanden, zum Glück online reserviert.. die hatten nämlich nur noch reservierte 

Die nette Dame an der Kasse meinte: "Schon wieder einer der des kauft! Was ist denn da los??" 

#freude


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab auch schon ca ne Stunde gespielt als "Landei"   und zwar aus Interesse an meinem Laptop mit nem Core i5 und einer GTX 1650 4GB - sieht bei der mutmaßlich vom Game gewählten Voreinstellung in Full-HD erstaunlich gut aus UND läuft auch ruckelfrei, das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Mal schauen, ob es im belebten Stadtkern so bleibt. Ich bin gerade noch beim 3. virtuellen Tutorial.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das mag entwicklerfreundlich sein, dafür aber nicht kundenfreundlich.



Ganz ehrlich, ich finde das sollte auch kein Fokus sein. Es ist ein Unternehmen, das sich an Strukturen hält, die funktionieren und effizient sind. Man darf als Konsument viele Erwartungen haben, die für das Geld erfüllt sein sollten - etwa ein funktionierendes Produkt (da ist der Zustand der Konsolenfassung natürlich nun ein anderer Punkt). Aber man muss dem Kunden nicht noch an jeder Ecke der Straße zum Ziel einen runterholen - auch wenn sich das manch einer im Forum sprichwörtlich im Spiel wünscht. 

Da überschätzen die meisten Gamer ihre Wichtigkeit - die Leute, die in sozialen Netzwerken danach brüllen sind eine Minderheit, die meisten anderen können sich ein paar Stunden gedulden. Als Unternehmer und Arbeitgeber würde ich bei solchen Kleinigkeiten niemals, niemals Rücksicht nehmen - seien wir ehrlich, nachdem die Leute, die damit ein Problem haben, es dann runtergeladen und gespielt haben, wie lange interessiert dieser Umstand noch? 5 Minuten? Einen Tag? Eine Woche höchstens, falls sie äußerst nachtragend sind und keine richtigen Probleme haben - anders als die Angestellten wo dieses Entgegenkommen im Zweifel für Mehrarbeit sorgt. In einer Industrie, wo eh schon oft gecruncht wird? 

Da sage ich ganz klar: Ich finde das undankbar und egoistisch. "ICH WILL ABER JETZT SPIELEN".  Schnauze. 
*Bitte nicht jetzt angesprochen fühlen. *Das geht vor allem in die Richtung Mensch Marke Facebook-Kommentator, die das gern auch noch mit kreativen Ausdrücken garnieren.

Lieber kritisieren: Review-Embargos, die nicht kundenfreundlich sind. Stark geschönigte Promo, die in Richtung Misinformation geht, blabla... es gibt viel, was kritisiert werden darf und sollte. Aber halt auch nicht immer jeden kleinen Scheiß, für den es auch gute Gründe gibt.


----------



## Loosa (10. Dezember 2020)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Mit der in deinem Profil angegebenen 1070 ??



Huch, glatt vergessen die Infos zu aktualisieren.

Für den größeren Monitor hatte ich auch die Grafikkarte gewechselt. Ist eine RTX 2070 Super.
In der Auflösung spare ich mir da bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen die Heizung. 



> Die nette Dame an der Kasse meinte: "Schon wieder einer der des kauft! Was ist denn da los??"
> 
> #freude


----------



## Bast3l (10. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Huch, glatt vergessen die Infos zu aktualisieren.
> 
> Für den größeren Monitor hatte ich auch die Grafikkarte gewechselt. Ist eine RTX 2070 Super.
> In der Auflösung spare ich mir da bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen die Heizung.



Ah dachte schon ^^ habe die gleiche Aufrüstungsabfolge hinter mir (kann die Heizung bestätigen xD) dann sollte ja später alles glatt gehen


----------



## Loosa (12. Dezember 2020)

Meinen ersten und letzten Cyberpunk-Roman habe ich als Teenager gelesen. Vieleicht mit ein paar nahen Verwandten hie und da.
Eigentlich fand ich das Setting richtig geil. Keine Ahnung, warum ich da nicht mehr konsumiert hatte.

Aber Night City bringt die alte, schöne, böse Welt wieder zurück. Fühle mich pudelwohl.


----------



## Loosa (12. Dezember 2020)

L33t Kill. Aka, wenn ein Lama schlafen geht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2020)

Also wegen dem Keybindingthema geht es im Internet ab. Es gibt wohl schon Workarounds für die Pfeiltastennutzung. Aber CDP ist sich des Problems bewußt und arbeitet schon daran. Könnte also (hoffentlich) bald ein Patch kommen, der das Problem behebt.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (12. Dezember 2020)

Die Config selber bearbeiten hat bei mir funktioniert. So viel hab ich zwar nicht geändert, aber es geht alles wie es soll. Finde es aber schon schwach, dass so manch offensichtliches nicht vorher erkannt wurde, wo doch angeblich die Gründe für die Verschiebungen nicht die PC-Version war. Traurig traurig...
Viele Items lassen sich nicht aufheben, diverse Grafikfehler, Tasten lassen sich nicht verändern...das viel mir nach ein paar Minuten im Spiel auf. Nicht gut sowas...

Nebenbei stürzt das Spiel bei mir jedes mal ab, wenn ich es beenden will.  Warum keine Ahnung, aber zum Glück hat das kein Einfluss und ist mir egal.


----------



## Loosa (12. Dezember 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Die Config selber bearbeiten hat bei mir funktioniert. So viel hab ich zwar nicht geändert, aber es geht alles wie es soll. Finde es aber schon schwach, dass so manch offensichtliches nicht vorher erkannt wurde, wo doch angeblich die Gründe für die Verschiebungen nicht die PC-Version war. Traurig traurig...



Das mit der Tastenbelegung nervt mich auch. "Auto verlassen" kann man einstellen, "Sachen aufheben/Aktion ausführen" gleiche Standardtaste "F" aber nicht? Weil??
Völlig sinnfrei eines davon auf eine extra Maustaste zu legen, dann aber doch wieder "F" nenutzen zu müssen.


----------



## DocHN83 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hab jetzt auch die ersten 2 Stunden hinter mir. Sehr cooles Setting und sehr geiler Soundtrack. Grafik auch sehr nett anzuschauen, meine RX580 läuft auf 100 %, konnte aber tatsächlich hohe bis sehr hohe Details etc einstellen in Full HD.
Wie das aber so bei Open World Spielen ist bei mir verirr ich mich mit Sicherheit in der Fülle an Nebenquests ohne die Hauptstory, welche ich im Übrigen nicht so ganz kapier ^^, zu Ende zu bringen. Mal schauen. Haufenweise Möglichkeiten den Charakter zu spielen offenbar. Was mich frustriert - dafür kann aber das Spiel nix - ist das Geballer mit Controller. Ich bin da einfach zu sehr Tastatur+Maus Spieler, da ändern auch die zwischenzeitlichen Ausflüge auf PS1, Xbox 360 usw nix dran. 3rd Person Shooter krieg ich mitm Controller grad noch so hin, bei Ego Sachen wirds schwierig. Aber ich will einfach net weg von meiner Riesenglotze - auf der Couch zockt es sich soviel entspannter .


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2020)

Hab hier was gefunden: Wer auch gern mit Pfeiltasten spielt kann wohl über die Config und Notepad die Steuerung umgehen und die Pfeiltastensteuerung über diesen Kniff freischalten:

https://forums.cdprojektred.com/ind...obleme-und-verbesserungsvorschlaege.11041400/

Bei der Fahrzeugsteuerung geht wohl die Pfeiltastensteuerung von Anfang an. Was hat CDP hier gepennt....


----------



## Bmw1600 (25. Dezember 2020)

also nach gut 20 Stunden Spielzeit kommt mir das Game wie Witcher 3 nach einer Zeitreise vor.  Gerald als Cyberpunk.
Statt Hexerblick...Scanner
 Karte mit Quest etc wobei die Karte in Cyberpunk echt mies ist...
Quest Log ähnlich Witcher 3...

Und was echt lustig finde... Da wird eine Quest als einfach  eingestuft... nur lösen kann man sie nicht weil man die erforderlichen Skills nicht hat....
Und die Brain Dance Sache ist echt für die Katz... Sowas von langweilig.


----------



## LesterPG (25. Dezember 2020)

Bmw1600 schrieb:


> Und was echt lustig finde... Da wird eine Quest als einfach  eingestuft... nur lösen kann man sie nicht weil man die erforderlichen Skills nicht hat....


Da konnte jemand wohl nicht den direkten Weg nehmen und hat deswegen aufgegeben.

Man hätte natürlich auch vom Dach aus eine Etage herunterspringen, oder via Gerüst die Außenfassade erklimmen und vom Balkon die Bude betreten, oder dem Haustechniker bequatschen, oder, oder oder ...
Die Schwierigkeit bezieht sich nur auf die "Stärke" des Kampflevels, nicht das man die Fähigkeiten für alle Möglichkeiten die Mission zu bestreiten beherrscht !
Man kann jede Mission ohne "benötigte Fähigkeiten" abschließen, nur nicht auf jedem Weg. 



Bmw1600 schrieb:


> Und die Brain Dance Sache ist echt für die Katz... Sowas von langweilig.


Nett inszeniert, aber die Tatsache das man alle Infos finden muß ist eher kontraproduktiv und hätte einige Luft nach oben.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (28. Dezember 2020)

Bmw1600 schrieb:


> Und was echt lustig finde... Da wird eine Quest als einfach  eingestuft... nur lösen kann man sie nicht weil man die erforderlichen Skills nicht hat....
> Und die Brain Dance Sache ist echt für die Katz... Sowas von langweilig.





LesterPG schrieb:


> Da konnte jemand wohl nicht den direkten Weg nehmen und hat deswegen aufgegeben.
> 
> Man hätte natürlich auch vom Dach aus eine Etage herunterspringen, oder via Gerüst die Außenfassade erklimmen und vom Balkon die Bude betreten, oder dem Haustechniker bequatschen, oder, oder oder ...
> Die Schwierigkeit bezieht sich nur auf die "Stärke" des Kampflevels, nicht das man die Fähigkeiten für alle Möglichkeiten die Mission zu bestreiten beherrscht !
> Man kann jede Mission ohne "benötigte Fähigkeiten" abschließen, nur nicht auf jedem Weg.



Genau, man kann von den Wegen her jede Mission abschließen, nur ist der direkte Weg meist nur mit Fähigkeiten nutzbar. Und manchmal geht der Questmarker halt auf die Tür, wo man eine Fähigkeit braucht. Aber man findet überall andere Wege, wie Nebeneingänge, Dachfenster, Seitenfenster(_Scheiben vorher kaputt machen_), über Zäune springen/klettern usw... Wenn man glücklicherweise mal den geeigneten Skill hat, kann man manchmal direkt beim Ziel landen und ist nach ein paar Sekunden fertig. Kommt aber eher selten vor und selbst dann Räume ich die Gegend leer. Man braucht ja schließlich Geld usw 



Braindance finde ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich gut und langweilig, aber das hat man ja zum Glück nicht so oft.


----------



## Bmw1600 (28. Dezember 2020)

naja wenn man alle alternativen Möglichkeiten zum Eindringen in ein Haus genutzt hat, dann aber vor dem "Rechner" steht, und der Hacker Skill reicht nicht... das ist mir nicht nur einmal passiert


----------



## Loosa (28. Dezember 2020)

Bin zufällig über eine neue Karre gestolpert. Schnuckeliges E-Mobil mit hakeliger Steuerung aber über 200 Sachen.
Finders keepers! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo?


Spoiler



Nach einem Job in den Badlands war ich faul, und suchte eine Abkürzung weil die Straße so einen Umweg machte.


Spoiler



Dabei entdeckte ich einen Tunnel... und darin einen Frachtcontainer.

Location:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Der Caliburn wanderte nach Beschlagnahme direkt in den Fuhrpark.


----------



## LesterPG (29. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bin zufällig über eine neue Karre gestolpert. Schnuckeliges E-Mobil mit hakeliger Steuerung aber über 200 Sachen.
> Finders keepers!


211 Spitze um genau zu sein, ideal für die Rennen


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2020)

Bei 211 werde ich langsam wach.   Oder sind das Meilen/h ?


----------



## LesterPG (29. Dezember 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei 211 werde ich langsam wach.   Oder sind das Meilen/h ?


Gute Frage ...
Einerseits spielt es ja in den USA, aber da es von Polen gemacht wurde und die Entfernungsangaben in Meter sind ... vermutlich Km/h.

Aber immerhin gibt es keinerlei Speed Limits dort, das hat doch auch was.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich muss auch sagen das ich mit Cyberpunk langsam warm werde ...

Allerdings kann ich die hohen Wertungen wahrlich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hätte dem Spiel wahrscheinlich, ich bin jetzt Anfang Kapitel 2, eine 7-8 von 10 gegeben, mehr aber auf keinen Fall.


----------



## LesterPG (29. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Einerseits spielt es ja in den USA, aber da es von Polen gemacht wurde und die Entfernungsangaben in Meter sind ... vermutlich Km/h.)


Habe gesehen  das bei einigen Tachos MPH dran steht, was die Sache dann wohl klärt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bin zufällig über eine neue Karre gestolpert. Schnuckeliges E-Mobil mit hakeliger Steuerung aber über 200 Sachen.
> Finders keepers!
> 
> 
> ...



Das findet man übrigens erst im zweiten Akt. Wollte mir den Wagen gerade holen, nachdem meiner durch ein verrücktes Taxi vorerst geschrottet wurde und er war nicht da.


----------



## Loosa (29. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Habe gesehen  das bei einigen Tachos MPH dran steht, was die Sache dann wohl klärt.



Das nervt mich gewaltig. Kann man das irgendwie umstellen?
Fahrenheit, Meilen, Ounces... US metrics suck! Konnte mich nie dran gewöhnen.


----------



## LesterPG (29. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das nervt mich gewaltig. Kann man das irgendwie umstellen?
> Fahrenheit, Meilen, Ounces... US metrics suck! Konnte mich nie dran gewöhnen.


Vergiss die Flood Ounces und Gallonen nicht, davon ab sind Seemeilen und Landmeilen auch nicht identisch und dann ist da noch der Inch(Zoll). 


Theoretisch sicherlich, allerdings müßte man dazu entsprechende Texturen ändern, kA ob die das vorgesehen haben. 

Vielleicht gibt es dafür sogar eine Einstellung, aber ob man derartiges ernsthaft berücksichtigt möchte ich anzweifeln, zumal es eben in den (N)USA spielt und wer weiss was da die Zukunft bringt ?


----------



## LesterPG (30. Dezember 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wollte mir den Wagen gerade holen, nachdem meiner durch ein verrücktes Taxi vorerst geschrottet wurde und er war nicht da.


Klingt nach Delamain, da gibt es übrigens auch noch was zum Ende.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Klingt nach Delamain, da gibt es übrigens auch noch was zum Ende.



Jep, die Reihe habe ich im ersten Durchgang abgeschlossen. 
Das eine Easter Egg war einfach großartig.


----------



## Loosa (30. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Klingt nach Delamain, da gibt es übrigens auch noch was zum Ende.



Das war ne super Questreihe.
AI mit Persönlichkeitsstörung? 



Spoiler



Über welches Easter Egg sprechen wir hier? Hatte den finalen Quest nochmal neugestartet, weil mir anfangs der nötige Skill fehlte. Das Ende mit Reboot fand ich aber doch zu enttäuschend.


Spoiler



Hat noch wer den Nachwuchs adoptiert?


----------



## LesterPG (30. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das war ne super Questreihe.
> AI mit Persönlichkeitsstörung?
> 
> 
> ...


Jap, ich hab den direkt unter meine Fittiche genommen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das war ne super Questreihe.
> AI mit Persönlichkeitsstörung?
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Glados als eine der Persönlichkeiten.  und ich habe auch den Nachwuchs genommen.


----------



## Loosa (30. Dezember 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Glados als eine der Persönlichkeiten.  und ich habe auch den Nachwuchs genommen.



Ach du Schande, die Hommage ging komplett an mir vorbei. 
War das namentlich oder stimmlich?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ach du Schande, die Hommage ging komplett an mir vorbei.
> War das namentlich oder stimmlich?



Stimmlich. Ist ein Cameo so wie bei Kojima.


----------



## Loosa (30. Dezember 2020)

Ahhh, jetzt wo du's sagst! Und sie sprach ja sogar noch von Kuchen. 
Ich dachte, deprimierte KI's hören sich einfach so an. Absolut ikonische Stimme


----------



## Bmw1600 (1. Januar 2021)

da gibt es noch den Punkt mit den legendären Items: Also die Klamotten kann ich alle annehmen und sind vorhanden.

Aber:  Alle Kisten mit legendärer Cyberware kann ich auch nehmen aber ist das nicht im Inventar zu sehen... Seltsam... Bug ? oder übersehe ichwas ? Ich habe x mal den Spielstand geladen und neu probiert. Immer das gleiche. Alles was ich aus der Kiste nehme ist im Inventar zu sehen, außer der legendären Cyberware... Spiele die PC Version


----------



## Zybba (3. Januar 2021)

Bmw1600 schrieb:


> Aber:  Alle Kisten mit legendärer Cyberware kann ich auch nehmen aber ist das nicht im Inventar zu sehen... Seltsam... Bug ? oder übersehe ichwas ? Ich habe x mal den Spielstand geladen und neu probiert. Immer das gleiche. Alles was ich aus der Kiste nehme ist im Inventar zu sehen, außer der legendären Cyberware... Spiele die PC Version


Also bei mir geht es. Es sei denn, ich habe deine Frage falsch verstanden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (6. Januar 2021)

Ich behaupte mal er meint direkt die Cyberware und nicht deren Mods. Glaube die Cyberware sieht man nur beim Ripperdoc, wo man sie ja auch nur einbauen kann.


----------



## Wubaron (7. Januar 2021)

Bin aktuell kurz vor der Mission mit der Parade in Japantown. 
Die Story zieht mich echt in den Bann und packt mich emotional. 

Die Freundschaft mit Jackie 



Spoiler



hab ich richtig gefühlt und sein ableben und Beerdigung haben genau die richtigen Gefühle getroffen. 
Die Suche nach Evelin hat mich wegen dem snuff element stark an den Film 8mm erinnert. Auch das hat mich echt betroffen gemacht.



Und zu Panam brauch ich wohl nichts sagen. So gut und gefühlvoll die Story und der character.. Außerdem find ich sie extrem erotisch mit ihrem Oliven Body oder wie man das nennt. 

Allgemein kann ich also sagen das mich Emotionen und die Geschichte voll treffen und einfangen. Als wär ich dabei. Als wär ich V. 

Und das Johnny die deutsche stimme von Charlie sheen hat ist ja mega. Passt super zum Rockstar weil ich dauernd Charlie von two and a half men im Kopf hab. 

Nachdem ich heute die quest Reihe mit panam abgeschlossen  habe, brauch ich etwas Pause damit das ganze noch nachwirken kann. 
Hab ich echt selten bei spielen.


----------



## Bmw1600 (11. Januar 2021)

jeep manche Cyberware sieht man nur beim Ripper.

Leider stelle ich fest, dass manche Nebenquests oder Aufträge doppelt sind. Also ich erledige einen Auftrag und dann steht der Auftrag weider drin, obwohl 
er als erl. vermerkt ist. 

- Auf finde ich finde es seltsam, das epische Waffen und Ausrüstung bessere Werte als Legendär haben...
- Dann die Steath Aufträge....ich erledige alle Wachen ohne sie töten, mit Netrunner, anschleichen, nicht tötlichen Schüssen und anschließend ist der Fixer unzufrieden ich hätte
zuviel Aufsehens gemacht..

Außerdem hat in der Story oder in der Rahmenhandlung keiner erklärt, was das Problem ist , Nightcity nicht verlassen zu dürfen... Versucht mal an die Grenze fahren bzw darüber..

Und wie die DLC gestalten wollen ist mir ein Rätzel, wenn man ja weiß wie die Story ausgeht.... Bei Witcher 3 war das noch klar aber hier...insbesondere bei min. einer Option des Endes kann es kein DLC mit dem Avatar geben...


----------



## Wubaron (11. Januar 2021)

Making of zur sehr guten Deutschen synchro https://youtu.be/Rt4QVY9UJpE


----------



## Wubaron (13. Januar 2021)

Ich habe das Spiel nun nach 40.5 Stunden beendet. Etwas schneller als geplant, aber mich hat das nicht mehr losgelassen und brauchte das Ende um mich wieder auf andere Dinge konzentrieren zu können. Die Story hat mich so gefesselt und emotional gepackt.



Spoiler



Ich hab das Ende gewählt wo ich mit Panam (bin männlicher V in Romanze mit Panam) und den Aldecaldos nach Arizona fahre. Zuvor per Tunnel in den Arasaka Tower eingebrochen.
Ich hab mich selbst wirklich befreit gefühlt. Endlich frei. Es tut gut. Und passt so gut meinem Werdegang im Spiel nicht nur weil ich Nomade bin.
Ich hab übrigens bewusst darauf hin gespielt Johnny aus meinem Körper zu werfen.
Das man trotzdem sterben wird ist so bitter aber berührt mich unheimlich. Muss dauernd an das Ende Lied von Breaking Bad denken (Baby blue)



Als eine der größeren Nebenquests hab ich Johnnys Nebenquestreihe nicht zu Ende gespielt.  



Spoiler



Wollte ihn eh aus meinem Körper schmeißen Aber da man nachdem Ende wieder vor der letzten Hauptmission landet, kann ich jetzt in Ruhe alles fertig machen.
Die letzte Hauptmission bleibt aktiv, kann ich also versuchen andere Enden zu erreichen?



Klar, hier und da Glitches und Bugs (musste mal neu laden weil ein Quest Trigger nicht funktioniert hat). Aber keine Abstürze. (Hab am PC gespielt)
Was das Spiel einfach von anderen abhebt ist die Story. So so  gut. Aber klar, wenn man davon nicht angesprochen wird kann man auch über die Fehler nicht hinwegsehen und wundert sich warum es so gelobt wird.
Ich glaub mit den richtigen Patches und DLCs steht uns noch viel bevor, auch wenn man es jetzt schon beendet hat.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Januar 2021)

Ich bin schon weit über 100 Stunden und Hanako wartet immer noch. Ich finde immer noch ein paar Side Quests die ich nicht liegen lassen will. Leider zerstört das auch ein wenig die Logik der Story, denn eigentlich sollte man meinen dass V nicht alle Zeit der Welt hat.


----------



## fud1974 (13. Januar 2021)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich bin schon weit über 100 Stunden und Hanako wartet immer noch. Ich finde immer noch ein paar Side Quests die ich nicht liegen lassen will. Leider zerstört das auch ein wenig die Logik der Story, denn eigentlich sollte man meinen dass V nicht alle Zeit der Welt hat.



Ein Problem das CP2077 mit allen anderen Spielen dieser Art teilt. Ich hab bei Horizon, Zero Dawn unmittelbar vor dem Endkampf auch erstmal gesagt "ich geh den DLC machen" und so den dringenden-dringenden Kampf gegen den Obermotz  laaange hinter mir gelassen.


----------



## Wubaron (13. Januar 2021)

Bei cyberpunk kann man doch alles noch nachträglich machen. Außer die paar questlines welche weitere Möglichkeiten für das Ende freischalten. 
Und auch dann, sowie ich es sehe kann man die letzte Mission öfters angehen. 
Hat natürlich leider was von und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Januar 2021)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Bei cyberpunk kann man doch alles noch nachträglich machen. Außer die paar questlines welche weitere Möglichkeiten für das Ende freischalten.
> Und auch dann, sowie ich es sehe kann man die letzte Mission öfters angehen.
> Hat natürlich leider was von und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


Ich wollte mich nicht zu krass Spoilern, deswegen hab ich irgendwann aufgehört nach brauchbaren Aussagen zu diesem Point of no Return zu suchen. Ich hab da unterschiedliche Aussagen gefunden, scheint also vom Ende abzuhängen ob man danach noch weiter Sidequests machen kann. Also bleibt mir nur die Option jetzt vorher alles zu machen. 
Je nach Ende (wenn es mich ankotzt) werd ich das Finale eh öfter spielen bzw. ich wollte das ganze Spiel nochmal mit anderem Charakter angehen... Ein zweiter Durchgang wird aber mit Sicherheit straffer werden.


----------

